# Satanic/demonic chants?



## outrageous

I need some to write on a wall for my Mad House party and I would love to see what you all have here. I once saw a thread here about it but can't find it anymore. 

Thanks


----------



## Hauntiholik

Need sound effects- Satanic chants?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Lyrics to the main theme song in "The Omen" might be cool looking since it is in Latin. (I take no responsibility in your eternal burn in hell if you write this on your wall :devil

Jerry Goldsmith won an Academy Award for the movie and an Oscar nomination for best song so he deserves the credit.

"Ave Satani" (Lyrics)

Sanguis bibimus
Corpus edibus
Sanguis bibimus
Corpus edibus.
Rolle corpus
Satani
Ave

Ave, ave versus Christus
Ave, ave versus Christus
Ave Satani

Sanguis bibimus
Corpus edibus
Rolle corpus
Satani, Satani, Satani
Ave, ave Satani


(I smell something burning)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wonderful, I just got done reading that out loud and the room went cold and dark.


----------



## psyko99

Wow, that's really bad Latin. But it would look cool scrawled in red paint.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I saw some corrections of the grammar on a couple of sites so you weren't the only person to pick-up on that.

I took 4 semesters of Latin but I barely remember how to conjugate common verbs.

amo amas amat.......I think I learned that on the very first day of class. I might have been more interested if I were translating creepy songs and Gregorian chants rather Virgil's "The Aeneid".

.....something about the barbarians who live amongst the rocks and waves......

Back to your regularly scheduled thread...If I can come up with any other creepy stuff, I'll post it.


----------



## outrageous

Wow thanks! That's perfect.

Hauntoholik I would love sounds of chants! Would you also happen to have creepy music box sounds?


----------



## Hauntiholik

outrageous said:


> Wow thanks! That's perfect.
> 
> Hauntoholik I would love sounds of chants! Would you also happen to have creepy music box sounds?


Are you looking for a jack in the box or music box tunes? Give me an idea of what you are looking for and I'll see what I have.


----------



## RacerX45

Bone Dancer said:


> Wonderful, I just got done reading that out loud and the room went cold and dark.


Have we learned nothing from watching all those horror flicks? Next your going to tell me you found a book covered in human flesh in a cabin in the woods. 

Randy


----------



## outrageous

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you looking for a jack in the box or music box tunes? Give me an idea of what you are looking for and I'll see what I have.


More along music box. Do you have any?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Ryan Wern

Hey, write these on your walls and you may get REAL demonic activity to scare your guests.


----------



## Wxhalloween

Hi, give this a go, its called chanting monks and sound like it from the Evil dead
http://beemp3.com/index.php?q=chanting+monks


----------

